# RedMax Strato-Cgarged



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

I have a Red Max GZ25N. Cleaned carb. Checked Vacuum and Pressure; found cylinder gasket pinched. I replaced it. Holds vacuum and pressure as long as i block the ports for the reed valves. 

This trimmer will sometimes run on first pull and run ell. shut it down and it won' always start. cold or hot you cannot start it to save you r life. 

I tried different spark plug, coil. same problem. What an I missing?

Thanks for any and all suggestions.

BOB


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Did you replace gaskets/diaphragms in carb?


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

No, but I did try another carb from a known good machine.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you checked for spark when it does not start? Have you checked compression? Should be 90psi+ for it to run properly. Try loosening the fuel cap if you have spark when it is not starting. Was the other carb the same type? Also check the fuel filter. Remove the filter from the line and try to start it. If it starts then replace the filter. Hopefully one of the others will chime in with their opinion.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Spark is present.I will check compression today. I did loosen fuel cap. Other carb was the same. I will. try without filter. Thank You for your input! Really appreciate it.

No matter how many of these units I get, there's always one.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Update: compression 105. took fuel filter off, no change. sprayed fuel in spark plug hole , no start. sprayed fuel in carb throat, no start. Spark plug? Could be as simple as that. I'll put a new one in today.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

It can be. You said you tried a different plug, was it a new one?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check the flywheel key and make sure it's not out of time. Block off the extra Air intake on the carburetor and see if it will fire off on only the fueled port of the carburetor.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

Did not try a new plug. 

30yearTech: I did try that also,however, I don't think I blocked it off properly. I'll do it differently tomorrow. 

Thanks gentlemen.


----------



## bob1190 (Apr 18, 2010)

I made a new gasket for the carb. and left out the hole for the air. Started right up. Now , is it worth replacing the reed valves or leave it alone. I had one reed valve off and it looked ok. The other one requires a little more work. Thanks!!


----------

